# Myers Briggs of composers



## Guest (Jul 22, 2019)

For those who don't consider MBTI a pseudoscience, what type do you think the composers were?

A brief overview of the types:

ISFP
INFP
INTP
ISTP

ENTJ
ESTJ
ESFJ
ENFJ

INFJ
INTJ
ISTJ
ISFJ

ESFP
ESTP
ENTP
ENFP


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Are we talking of their personalities or their music's "personality"? I doubt they are the same thing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2019)

Enthusiast said:


> Are we talking of their personalities or their music's "personality"? I doubt they are the same thing.


The composers' own personalities.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

It would be hard to play psychoanalyst and assign a definite personality type to people we know only through biographies. The circumstances of people's lives often force people to express their natural proclivities in deceptive ways, if not to repress them. For example, a person who avoids company may not be a true "I" (introvert). Many people don't fall clearly into these categories; I've taken the Myers-Briggs a few times over many years, and still don't know whether I'm more of a "T" or and "F," or a "J" or a "P." And then, people change over time, either as a result of circumstances or with the intention of modifying their personalities.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Horoscopes are more objective, maybe try that


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Some famous people and their types:

Tom Brady -- ESPN
John Updike -- ISBN
Amelia Erhardt -- NTSB
Folger's Coffee -- INST
Andy Granatelli -- STP
Spider Man -- ITSY
My mother-in-law -- ETSY
George, Jane, Judy, and Elroy -- JTSN
Sherlock's cab -- JITNY


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

I made this one for fun some time ago...







Czerny, Williams, Brahms, Haydn
Mahler, Goldsmith, Paganini, Reinhardt
Mozart, Verdi, Tchaikovsky, Britten
Bach, Wagner, Herrmann, Beethoven


----------

